# Another handle repair



## wombat (May 21, 2015)

A friend asked if I could do something with his wife's favorite knife as the handle was in rough shape.

She's a good cook, but obviously gets a little distracted!!



 



 

Some air dried Olive wood which I was able to get a nice book matched set out of .



 

 

After a bit of gluing and some pinning



 

Sanded and finished ready for the fires!! :)
I gave it a poly finish hoping for a bit more protection, but when I gave it, it's first coat the dark turned light and the light turned darker. I was planning on a lot more contrast, oh well it still looks pretty good IMHO

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## bench1holio (May 21, 2015)

Looks pretty good to me Walter!


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 21, 2015)

Nice job. I love the olive wood. Turned out great Walter.


----------



## manbuckwal (May 21, 2015)

The Olive looks great on there, nicely done !


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 22, 2015)

Looks fantastic Walter. Nicely done


----------



## Nature Man (May 22, 2015)

Great transformation! Sure is hard to beat olive - she will enjoy her new knife for years to come. Chuck


----------

